# Water bottle mount on an oversized downtube



## philthewrench (Feb 22, 2022)

Does anyone know of a source for water bottle cage clamps for a 28.6mm (1 1/4") down tube? I am restoring a Teledyne Titan, and it has no mounting holes, and oversized tubing. I don't really intend to ride this bike a lot, but I want to have a water bottle mount on it. I don't really want to do a handlebar mount. Any leads would be appreciated! TIA


----------



## juvela (Feb 22, 2022)

-----

thank you for this excellent question

i have one also and have never considered this question

it is one of the ones assembled by Spence Wolf of the Cupterino Bike Shop

do recall that Shimano made oversize brake cable clips to accommodate the Teledyne's oversize top tube


-----


----------



## fattyre (Feb 22, 2022)

A pretty ingenious solution here.  









						Universal Support Bolt
					

Click here for more sizing info and FAQs Perfect for all your bike accessories6 sizes: 1 1/8-inch for handle bars, seat stays, etc. 1 3/8-inch for steel frames and forks 1 5/8-inch for 32mm suspension forks 2-inch for aluminum tube bikes, 36mm suspension forks, etc. 2 1/4-inch for bikes with...




					kingcage.com


----------



## philthewrench (Feb 22, 2022)

fattyre said:


> A pretty ingenious solution here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion. I have looked at this one, and there are three objections I have to it: 1) It is basically a hose clamp, and it's ugly. 2) The clamping bolt is on the side, and may potentially rub against the shift cable. 3) It's basically a hose clamp, and it's ugly. Oh, did I mention that it's ugly? But seriously, thanks for that. I may actually end up deciding it is the best solution after all. Maybe the industrial look of the hose clamp might work on something like the Titan, maybe with an early American Classic cage? Opinions? Please let me hear the vintage crowd's thoughts on that...


----------



## philthewrench (Feb 22, 2022)

I've been researching more, and I read that Minoura once made a nice stainless clamp for bottle cages in 31.8mm. They also make or made one for standard 1 1/8" tubing. If anyone locates a pair of the 31.8 or something similar, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## J-wagon (Feb 22, 2022)

Maybe these variation:









						Minoura Clamp-on Bottle Cage Holder -  22-35mm Black
					

Minoura Clamp-on Bottle Cage Holder - 22-35mm Black. Minoura Water Bottle Cage Hardware.




					northwestbicycle.com
				












						DMR Hinged Clamp | Chain Reaction
					

DMR Hinged Clamp - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com
				












						Hinged Water Bottle Cage Clamps
					

Use these clamps to add a bottle cage mount to an otherwise mount-less downtube, seattube, or any other qualifying tube. They're available in pairs in 28.6mm and 31.8mm diameters in Silver and Noir finishes. Bottle cage not included. Quick tip for installation: for perfect placement, attach the...




					velo-orange.com


----------



## philthewrench (Feb 22, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> Maybe these variation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The DMR and Velo Orange are probably the best modern solutions, along with the King Cage. All of them would work, but wouldn't look quite period-appropriate enough for me. They also share the possibility of interfering with the shift cables a bit. The Minoura would no doubt work well too, but just looks too modern. I do appreciate all the suggestions given here, though. Thanks!


----------



## J-wagon (Feb 22, 2022)

Maybe like this 28.6


----------



## philthewrench (Feb 22, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> Maybe like this 28.6
> View attachment 1575579
> 
> View attachment 1575580
> ...



Well, yes. It that is 28.6mm, then that is exactly what I would like to find. Where can I find one? Any idea? Are those a Blackburn product?


----------



## fattyre (Feb 22, 2022)

Yeah no real elegant solutions I know of.  The first King versions the threaded boss was tacked right to the worm gear housing.  My guess is they had production or durability issues.   I have those mounts and they worked well for me for thousands of miles.   And you get used to it, like ugly modern sub divisions lol.


----------



## philthewrench (Feb 22, 2022)

fattyre said:


> Yeah no real elegant solutions I know of.  The first King versions the threaded boss was tacked right to the worm gear housing.  My guess is they had production or durability issues.   I have those mounts and they worked well for me for thousands of miles.   And you get used to it, like ugly modern sub divisions lol.



Any thoughts about the worm gear housing that is now on the side interfering with the shift cable? I guess it probably wouldn't really be a problem, but might rub it a little... what do you think?


----------



## J-wagon (Feb 22, 2022)

philthewrench said:


> Well, yes. It that is 28.6mm, then that is exactly what I would like to find. Where can I find one? Any idea? Are those a Blackburn product?



Yes, it's 28.6. I don't know much about it but I don't use it, if interested feel free to pm me. Thx!


----------



## Gully (Feb 22, 2022)

This is what I use.


----------



## IngoMike (Feb 22, 2022)

Hydration Pack......you can carry your tools and Weed too.......


----------



## fattyre (Feb 22, 2022)

philthewrench said:


> Any thoughts about the worm gear housing that is now on the side interfering with the shift cable? I guess it probably wouldn't really be a problem, but might rub it a little... what do you think?





See if you can get the measurement from stud to the housing and mock something up?  Too many variables to basically guess if it will work for you.  In my application I use them on a seat tube.

Rubbing?  Probably not an issue if it does.   In fact I’d rather have that then a cable vibrating and making a bunch of noise!


----------



## bloo (Feb 22, 2022)

I bought this "Elite VIP Cage Mount". It looks promising. It also looks like the least bulky one. I've not installed it yet, so you can take this "recommendation" with a grain of salt. Tightens with screwdriver, then you can cut the tails off.

I'm all ears for other suggestions.


----------



## philthewrench (Feb 23, 2022)

I came across these today: 




__





						Elite
					






					www.elite-it.com
				



I think they look pretty good. Not necessarily "vintage", but not bad. What do y'all think?


----------



## Lamont (Feb 23, 2022)

I do alot of refurb to order for practical commuters ...  oftens expats that appreciate vintage , and want a daily commuter 

I would go with velo orange.   ( personal choice, i just love the way the things they offer are finished/thought through 

elite look fine and appear to have dull finish or pig metal tone , which may be more in line with the style of your bike.

I've used problem solvers , and similar above with plastic cut offs 


Bear in mind, once you have a bottle in here its not gonna be a very visible feature .


you can also retro fit a brazed and tap solution. that's the most elegant .....  or find some flexibility between location ( downtube vs seat tube, versus rear of saddle mount used by tri athletes. )

here is a problems solvers installed on a french tubing size , some folks strongly  prefer the cage spaced / stands off the tube  away from the tube for even on modern bikes , i dont know why , but Ive  heard it more than once.


Maybe just pull the trigger on elite or one of the above , you can always switch it later ...   I bet once you are riding  hydrated the appearance  concerns will fall away with the bottle in there 

.   Costs $12 -$20 bucks to find out ?


----------



## Lamont (Feb 23, 2022)

Ps ...  i keep a milk crate full of spray paints ; flat aluminum color , hammered metal colors from Rustoleum , and bike and auto colors ... whatever i can pick up( often free or garage sale )  to have a color pallet ....

you can shoot (whichever) whole kit    hung from a loop of florist wire so you can get round to allsides  to get an old alloy look or to  dissapear it into the bikes frame or accent colors, most dry 15 mins  quick , some not .


----------



## bloo (Feb 23, 2022)

philthewrench said:


> I came across these today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I like it. Trouble is I can't seem to find where to buy them, except in Germany, which I suppose is doable, but you would think someone in North America would have them. That is the same brand (Elite) as the ones I posted, just a different model.


----------



## philthewrench (Feb 24, 2022)

bloo said:


> I like it. Trouble is I can't seem to find where to buy them, except in Germany, which I suppose is doable, but you would think someone in North America would have them. That is the same brand (Elite) as the ones I posted, just a different model.



Yes, I work in a bike shop where we carry the Elite plastic ones, but had never seen their other fancier ones. They at least will look a little more vintage, I think.


----------



## irontri (Feb 26, 2022)

philthewrench said:


> Does anyone know of a source for water bottle cage clamps for a 28.6mm (1 1/4") down tube? I am restoring a Teledyne Titan, and it has no mounting holes, and oversized tubing. I don't really intend to ride this bike a lot, but I want to have a water bottle mount on it. I don't really want to do a handlebar mount. Any leads would be appreciated! TIA



You can drill holes and install female threaded boss pop rivets.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 27, 2022)

@philthewrench this means something
King Cage.








						Universal Support Bolt
					

Click here for more sizing info and FAQs Perfect for all your bike accessories6 sizes: 1 1/8-inch for handle bars, seat stays, etc. 1 3/8-inch for steel frames and forks 1 5/8-inch for 32mm suspension forks 2-inch for aluminum tube bikes, 36mm suspension forks, etc. 2 1/4-inch for bikes with...




					kingcage.com
				



They have M5 stud + nut for water bottle cages.


----------



## PapaPengin (Feb 27, 2022)

irontri said:


> You can drill holes and install female threaded boss pop rivets.



Rivnuts look clean, and are my first choice, but you have to be willing to drill holes. They are permenant but if installed correctly, will work forever. No slipping. No unattractive clamps. Factory appearance.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Feb 27, 2022)

Now you've got me thinking what I need to put on my early post-war tourist when I get it running...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-NO...mp-1299-1-1-8-/284325171316?campid=5335809022All I could find on eBay at the moment. I like the "lugged" look. I know they make more brands, would be nice to match your group set if they made bolt on parts in the 50s/60s. Thinking I have some at home, but probably not a matched pair. I may Fab a set myself out of stainless, put a M5 rivnut in that instead of drilling in the frame. Would not be too difficult to make.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 27, 2022)

that works great for downtube shifters where you only have a single boss


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Feb 27, 2022)

Sorry, the first one I posted was a poor example, but they even make this one designed to go around other lugs and keep them centered. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Simplex-Sh...m-France-Used-/132994248772?campid=5335809022

This is what I was thinking of in terms of the lugged frame joint look... Just not as affordable. Turn it sideways, probably even use the same shifter bolt to mount the water bottle cage.


----------



## Two Tired (Mar 5, 2022)

SKS Anywhere Adapter Water Bottle Cage Mounting, are for sale on Ebay.


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 12, 2022)

Get a *Hi-e* bottle cage ....it would be period correct and will mount very easily


----------



## philthewrench (Mar 12, 2022)

The Spokemaster said:


> Get a *Hi-e* bottle cage ....it would be period correct and will mount very easily



Thanks for that tip. I didn't know Hi-E made bottle cages. I looked, and it seems they made them so they can mount either with standard braze-on fittings, or a single hose clamp through the slot in the middle. These may well have appeared on odd-sized bikes like my Teledyne in the day, but I still can't warm to the hose clamp look, I guess. Just today, my Elite bottle mount adapters arrived from Lithuania(!), so I guess I'll see how they look on there. They are large alloy pieces, and the cage will sit above the tube, so it is an aesthetic experiment!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 12, 2022)

I've been through the Elite,







 the Velo Orange - VO copied T/A, and there are only a few cages with tabs long enough to work with these (oddly VO cages don't work with them)




I have the King Cage clamps on two bikes, and the reliability is over the top.  Just put down a layer of helicopter tape, or here I used strips from leftover handlebar leather



I certainly don't think they detract from the looks of the two bikes







I'll always be a form follows function guy.  
The only thing that's supposed to be about bikes is that bikes are supposed to be ridden.  
That's always been the case, as far back as you can go with bicycles.  
Whatever function facilitates the bike being ridden is correct for the bike.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 12, 2022)

These are a little chunky, but could be ground down thinner and painted- 1.25" electrical conduit clips:
https://d3501hjdis3g5w.cloudfront.net/images/products/zoom/604-topaz-3.jpg


----------



## The Spokemaster (Apr 3, 2022)

philthewrench said:


> Thanks for that tip. I didn't know Hi-E made bottle cages. I looked, and it seems they made them so they can mount either with standard braze-on fittings, or a single hose clamp through the slot in the middle. These may well have appeared on odd-sized bikes like my Teledyne in the day, but I still can't warm to the hose clamp look, I guess. Just today, my Elite bottle mount adapters arrived from Lithuania(!), so I guess I'll see how they look on there. They are large alloy pieces, and the cage will sit above the tube, so it is an aesthetic experiment!



The hose clamp used on the Hi-e cage is 'undersized' in width ....looks very 'minimalist' ....that's kinda the lens that Harlan viewed bicycles through


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 3, 2022)

One more example I left off - KlickFix - it's essentially a single hose clamp that doesn't look like a hose clamp.


----------

